# HO SLot Car Laser Dyno Meter



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

While I couldn't find the thread....I remember a lengthy discussion on the topic.

No idea whom this is.....looks cool though.












Ebay auction number #111111190681



-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

I have one and I love it. Works great.:thumbsup:
hojoe


----------

